# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Kiếm tiền online nhanh hiệu quả

## sang8382

các bạn download file vè giải nén và cài đặt và chạy nó:
trung bình mỗi tếng bạn có thể kiếm được 0.5 $ từ ziddu.:
link download: 
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/12402565/tuhacktien.rar.html*

----------


## thaichautsm

cách kiếm tiền này thì không hiệu quả rồi.

----------


## viet1234

nhưng nếu bạn đang có 1 số tiền lớn trong tài khoản của ziddu thì mình khuyên là nên từ bỏ ý nghĩ này tại vì có thể số tiền trên sẽ thành mây khói nếu bị họ phát hiện bạn đang dùng phần mềm này.

----------

